# Leerburg Online Training



## robertb1018 (May 24, 2014)

Has anyone ever tried doing the Leerburg online training? If so, how was it?


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

I have. It's decent for the most part, but it has a lot of long videos and a lot of the things are repeated over and over. But I'm willing to do any thing to learn any different type of training I can to better my program. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

If you can handle all of the numerous typos it's not too bad. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pioneer53 (May 5, 2006)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ic/461617-has-anyone-ever-tried-training.html


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

I actually had to contact them and inform them that one of their questions on the test was incorrect. 

The question was: "at some point every dog will need some kind of correction" true/false

Of course the answer is true, but that answer was marked as wrong. I contacted them and they corrected the mistake and everyone's scores who had taken the test. 

I don't know if the saddest part was their mistake or everyone who had taken the test not noticing the mistake.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

